# Shell Shooting #34



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

I mean, I shooted so much shells. Free targets and environmentally friendly.

:imslow:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very cool. Nice shooting, too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good fun !


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahaha Did you get a new camera??? I like the videos and good shooting, Mostho!!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

[quote name="devils son in law" post="1277466" timestamp="1545330337"]

Hahaha Did you get a new camera??? I like the videos and good shooting, Mostho!![/quote{

Haha nope. It's just a different phone


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting, and a fun video


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great way to get crackin! Nice shootin buddy


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

THanks guys! Obviously I;m not a slingshot phenomenon but i take the funny part seriously ahhahahaha


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice to see mostho, that someone else is using his slingshot in this forum too :thumbsup:


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Nice to see mostho, that someone else is using his slingshot in this forum too :thumbsup:


Thanks Buddy. I use it as soon as possible, but in urban environments is very hard to find good n safe spots.
Next video being inspired by you will be a classic Chinese steel with plugs. Very comfy!


----------

